# Another One Bites The Dust(in)



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Do you have one of those NCs to spare, I've wanted to try one", says Dustin. "My pleasure", I sez. "I'm gonna send you a couple cigars in return", XXX threatens. Not necessary I retort, but to no avail. Dusted by Dustin. Again. Oh, the humanity. 

'00 Partagas Lusitania
'99 Punch RS1
Monte D EL
'83 (yup....83!) ERdM Panatelas Largas

Dustin, once again you floor me with your generousity. You would think all the cutdowns and insults you throw my way would be enough, but you kick me down with cigars as well!

Can't thank you enough, I will definitely enjoy them all.....Tom


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Waldo hits hard. 
Enjoy Tom. You deserve 'em.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Waldo hits hard.
> Enjoy Tom. You deserve 'em.


"Deserve's got nuthin to do with it" _ W. Munny
_
Nice hit, enjoy Tom.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Done by Dustin. Nice job.

Tom you have been done by Dustin.

Nice job...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn!! Nice job Dustin, congrats Tom!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WTG Dustin!! Congrats Tom.. I went to the post office today to mail your stoli and poker and company Tom but they wouldn't let me send it. I was afraid to tell the lady that it was booze that I was sending so I told her it was soda and she said then you can't send it.. LOL.. it might explode on the airplane. Damn it.. why didn't I just say Stoli??? She would have told me that it's against the law to send alcohol.. I was afraid I was gonna have to pull a *Hog* on her if she tried to take it from me. :r We'll get it in the mail for you tomorrow bud.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow, great hit Dustin! Congrats Tom, enjoy the smokes.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Enjoy them Tom! Incredible hit Dustin! :w


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Am I the only one who read the title of this thread and said "ewwwwwww"? :r Nice hit Dustin, and enjoy those Tom!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

great shot Dustin! just what Tom needed ... another reason why he can't quit you!?!:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice shot, man, very nice indeed!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I won't comment on your biting Dustin, but nice hit!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright, this is one of those rare moments where I will NOT insult Tom or make any Brokeback/Gay jokes at his expense. Pay attention because this does not happen often.

Tom, is truly one of my favorite buds and gorillas here. I think we have a good understanding of where each other is coming from. Tom is generous to a fault and for that should be bombed whenever the chance arises. I know a lot of secret bombing runs get carried out in PM but I will challenge everybody right out here in the open........ BOMB TOM! 

Tom takes the time to send something special and meaningful even if its not cigars. He always makes good on everything. I've done TONS of box splits and without fail Tom is always the first guy to pay. Generous, knowledgeable, with a true love of the Leaf!

Plus, he likes Hockey and Motorcycles..... what more do you need?

So I say again, if you have the means (no matter how big or small).... BOMB TOM!


XXX


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great package, Dustin (ok, someone had have a Brokeback moment).

And I like your idea. Tom is one who certainly deserves to get bombed (and not just on Stoli, either)--I've never even met the man yet I consider him a friend. So...BOMB TOM!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Wtg Dustin! Enjoy those smokes, Tom, because you deserve them!

CBF:w


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Yuck. More man-love.:r 

Tom is a good one to hit. Nice job Dustin.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

hollywood said:


> great shot Dustin! just what Tom needed ... another reason why he can't quit you!?!:r


Brokeback just keeps grabbing ahold of them. :r

Nice hit!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Super nice hit on the Hog! WTG XXX, and I couldn't agree more!:gn 

I'm sure you will enjoy 'em Tom!:w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I was afraid I was gonna have to pull a *Hog* on her if she tried to take it from me. :r


Too funny!!!

Thanks Anita!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Alright, this is one of those rare moments where I will NOT insult Tom or make any Brokeback/Gay jokes at his expense. Pay attention because this does not happen often.
> 
> Tom, is truly one of my favorite buds and gorillas here. I think we have a good understanding of where each other is coming from. Tom is generous to a fault and for that should be bombed whenever the chance arises. I know a lot of secret bombing runs get carried out in PM but I will challenge everybody right out here in the open........ BOMB TOM!
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't! (In my best Queen Latifah voice).

Dustin, I'm used to breaking bad and joking around here, that's both our personalites I think....but your words here mean a lot to me, and you know I couldn't have said it better...although the same applies to you in Spades.

SO....Do Not Bomb Me.....No need, I have enough cigars to last me until the Blackhawks win a Stanley Cup...so instead....

BOMB DUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> BOMB DUSTIN!!!!!


Well....did anyone get on this???!! LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Well....did anyone get on this???!! LOL


They're all too piss scared Tom..... they've seen how I roll and know that I don't F' around... I get that shit done LOL

There's a few unspoken rules at CS:

The first of which is never get into a landwar in Asia

The second and only slightly lesser known is never F*** around with XXX when *death* is on the line

:r


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The first of which is never get into a landwar in Asia
> 
> The second and only slightly lesser known is never F*** around with XXX when *death* is on the line
> :r


Classic movie.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> They're all too piss scared Tom..... they've seen how I roll and know that I don't F' around... I get that shit done LOL
> 
> There's a few unspoken rules at CS:
> 
> ...


The third and only slightly more known is "Where's Waldo..." :ms


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> They're all too piss scared Tom..... they've seen how I roll and know that I don't F' around... I get that shit done LOL
> 
> There's a few unspoken rules at CS:
> 
> ...


I thought it was - always pour your own drinks, and don't let 'me out of your sight when XXX is around. But that's just what I heard.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

God, you know me WAY too well Raney :r

GHB is everyone's friend and everyone wins LOL


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Well....did anyone get on this???!! LOL


 :mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> :mn


WTG Kyle!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> :mn


Ohhhh, you done messed up now boy!!!! I believe you know how I roll Kyle and its gonna be a messy MESSY death for you.... however I will make it quick so you won't feel any pain LOL

XXX

"Nobody expects the XXX Return Fire!! Or the spanish Inquisition!"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Well....did anyone get on this???!! LOL


You'll be happy to know Tom, that Kyle hit me hard with a bomb yesterday. I'll post pics later but it wasn't pretty. Thanx Kyle

And thank you Tom for being an instigating little bastage!

*Someone bomb this Hockey Hooligan!!!!*


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

You deserve those Tom. To a great gorilla!!

Dustin nice selection.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You'll be happy to know Tom, that Kyle hit me hard with a bomb yesterday. I'll post pics later but it wasn't pretty. Thanx Kyle
> 
> And thank you Tom for being an instigating little bastage!
> 
> *Someone bomb this Hockey Hooligan!!!!*


AWESOME!


----------

